# Picky eaters??



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi there, we have our two new doe goats in what I think is considered a "dry lot". They won't be able to graze so I had my husband save the grass clipping from when he mowed the lawn to give to the girls like a snack and they are totally sticking their nose up at it. They look at it, take a sniff and look back at me with a where is my alfalfa look lol? Is this normal? Anyone else have picky goat eaters?


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

They aren't that picky. They're actually smart, you shouldn't feed mower clippings to goats- they'll get sick. Hay is much better if they can't graze.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, no grass clippings. Not good. 

You will have to feed them if they are on a dry lot, Hay is good to feed, they need something that contains good nutrition, Alfalfa does that.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

I've seen it on a couple of threads hear that other people feed their goats grass clippings which is where I got the idea. Now I'm confused. Why is it not good for them??? Because I just went back out to check on them and most of its gone.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I do feed my bucklings that I am going to sell grass clippings, but I don't suggest feeding it to goats you plan to reproduce. I have heard that that kind of grass can cause problems while reproducing. That is about all I know. But if they aret used to it they probably won't eat it unless they don't have anything else to eat.(which I don't suggest doing)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

billyjane said:


> I've seen it on a couple of threads hear that other people feed their goats grass clippings which is where I got the idea. Now I'm confused. Why is it not good for them??? Because I just went back out to check on them and most of its gone.


Fresh cut grass can bloat a goat, it is considered a hot feed at that time. 
If fed too much and they are not use to it, it can be a bad thing. Dried is better. 
You see, goats graze grass which is OK, but, when they have a super big pile in front of them and can grab mouth fulls, it isn't good at all.
It can also mold quickly under certain situations. So, it would have to be fed off quickly, but doing so, may cause issues if given too much ect.

Piles of clippings, can heat up and mold. If you can spread it out and dry it for a while, it will be more like hay and not hot. You will have to make sure it is dried in a thin layer and on a surface that won't stay wet and turn it every once in a while. Sunny warm days are best.

There is risk there feeding fresh clippings, I hope it makes sense.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Most goats are picky eaters. They don't eat everything. Some might eat certain food but some might not. They also changes their minds and stop eating food they used to love. Most of the time they just won't touch new food. Mixing a little of new food in old food may get them eventually trying the new food.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I feed my goats grass clippings, not a lot, but if they are running low of stuff to eat in the field then I will feed them a small bag full here and there...., I give all the rest to my chickens though.. I can see a problem with a lot of it though...


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

Our goats won't eat clippings. We pay teens to cut tall grass with machetes. We put it on a roof covered patio and turn it everyday to let it dry. We feed the goats what they need and store the extra for a rainy day.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok, that makes more sense!! Thanks everyone, I appreciate it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------

